# manual vs. automatic transmission



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

I know this is a age old question, but which do you think is better? Now I have driver cars with both auto and manual transmissions. I think manuals are better cause they have faster shift pionts and better fuel mileage but other people say autos are good cause they shift their selfs. What do you think???


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Simply put, it depends on the driver. What one person likes it not what's right, it's an opinion. The criteria at which you base your comparison is more along the lines of what I feel you are referring to. If you are looking to get the most out of your car through a track event, drag strip run, etc then you may go with a manual (though so many 10-sec domestics run 2 or 3 speed automatics). If you are looking for less work when driving, then you may want to go with an automatic. There is no "right" answer... that's why they make both. People will give you their opinions based on such criteria, but just because someone says this is better or right, doesn't always make it that way. You have to see for yourself. With that said, I drive an automatic but feel a manual is better when I want to really get the most out of a car (i.e. track event, drag strip run).


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Standard is best for performance.

Auto is for minivans and soccer moms.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Auto is for minivans and soccer moms. *


Holy Stereotype Batman.

I drive an Auto... I'm 17, male and I don't like football (What the Americans call "soccer") a whole lot. I don't mind either, auto or manual, but for now I'll stick with my auto thank you very much.
Auto isn't as fun as manual, but if I was to drive a larger vehicle, I'd want an auto tranny. My next vehicle most probably will be manual, though. I have "Shift" fever.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I have an automatic in my tow beast and I hate it. Last decent auto I had was a GM TH-400 in my '72 Cutlass small-block. Well, okay, that was my last automatic, period.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I know what I like, and that's driving a manual. I don't see myself buying a car with an automatic any time in the future, I enjoy a manual so much. However, if anyone comes out with a good F1/WRC style shifting device (ie- still has an actual clutch) in a car I can actually afford, I'll definitely be giving it some consideration.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Holy Stereotype Batman.
> 
> I drive an Auto... I'm 17, male and I don't like football (What the Americans call "soccer") a whole lot. I don't mind either, auto or manual, but for now I'll stick with my auto thank you very much.


geez.....don't take me so seriously.

Two cars being equal, a manual tranny will always beat an automatic. If performance is what is important to you, go manual. If you don't care about performance and are consistantly stuck in traffic jams, a woman between the age of 30-40, live in suburbia, think the Dodge Caravan is the best thing to happen since pot luck dinners, and love soccer....drive an automatic!


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

funny how some of the fastest cars at the track are auto.

Auto is great for consistency, although I'd rather have a 5spd because of the lack of a strongly built automatic US spec tranny in the max.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I say if you have 3k to pay level 10 then your auto will be good to go... or just buy a TC and VB upgrade thats like 1500 with the install..

You will get a nice launch and the car will shift real nice..

I also forgot to add a auto tranny oil cooler..


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> funny how some of the fastest cars at the track are auto.


What does this have to do w/ anything? It is also funny how many fast Hondas there are at the track, does that mean Honda is the best car company? Just because there are a lot of autos at the track doesn't mean they are better; addtionally, I highly doubt any of the so called 'automatics' are stock transmissions. We are talking about stock trannys, not freaking $20,000 rally car transmissions.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

zeno said:


> *We are talking about stock trannys, not freaking $20,000 rally car transmissions. *


Sorry, must have missed that part of the thread where we specified "stock". Why don't we just say that a sequential gearbox is the best? The point of this thread was an opinionated topic on which a person prefers: manual or automatic. If you want to get into more discrete details on trannies, that is a whole nother story.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Sorry, must have missed that part of the thread where we specified "stock".


I hope you weren't thinking I was directing my comments to you. I was addressing the point that we were bringing race cars into the equation which I did not believe was relevant.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I have always had manuals on any cars I have owned. My 02 Alty is my first auto.......wife wanted me to get TCS. I liked the idea at first, but now I hate it and wished I went with the manual. The friggen TCS kicks in all of the time now with mods and it makes it bitch to dirve sometimes. You have a lot more control over the car with a manual. With the auto, you are at the mercy of your tranny when it comes to shifting gears. Sometimes when I need the extra power, I can't get it right away because the tranny has to catch up. With a manual, you can select which gear you want/need yourself. All in all I would say unless you are planning on towing things all of the time.......stick with the manual.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

zeno said:


> *I hope you weren't thinking I was directing my comments to you. I was addressing the point that we were bringing race cars into the equation which I did not believe was relevant. *


Naa I wasn't, but thx anywho.  Just trying to do the same things as you: keep the thread relevant. I'm pretty sure we all have a good idea of the auto vs manny comparo. One thing's for sure, money can do anything. Wish I had a money tree in my backyard... I'd work from home!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I have zero interest in performance so I'm content with my automatic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

I Loooooooooooove MANUALS! My last four cars had manual transmissions. I recently recked my 1992 Sentra SE. I loved that car. It drove the way it did the last day I drove it until the day I lost it. 11 years -- original transmission. I have had to drive my mother's automatic for the last month. I was going crazy because my left foot had nothing to do! I recently found a 1998 Sentra with only 48,900 miles on it. Pristine, clean, immaculate, mint --guess what -- MANUAL TRANSMISSION. I not only have another Nissan, but I once again get to work the stick in my ride. My first Nissan was actually a '79 Datsun B12. Loved it too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Oops, typo. I meant the '92 Sentra drove the same way the day I lost it as it did the same day I bought it.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Purely an opinion and basis of what you want to achieve - but personally I love manuals and if unless im forced to wont buy an automatic for myself. However automatics aren't for the devil just not my style. But in case you haven't noticed even people with automatics talk about wanting to learn stick or have this obsession with trying to use their autos like manuals or pretending that they have one and air shifting like my mom does LOL she is funny when she does that.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Rama said:


> *But in case you haven't noticed even people with automatics talk about wanting to learn stick or have this obsession with trying to use their autos like manuals or pretending that they have one and air shifting like my mom does LOL she is funny when she does that. *


Guilty as charged.  (But you sometimes have to force a shift with a TINY 4 cyl engine and a 3 speed auto) But I don't TALK about wanting to learn stick, I've bugged my friend to the point where he's taken me out driving in his VW Jetta. I'm getting quite good, or so I'd like to think.

One thing I've noticed, is those around me with standards sure love driving.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

zeno said:


> *geez.....don't take me so seriously.
> 
> Two cars being equal, a manual tranny will always beat an automatic. *


Not always true! In the 1960's Super Stock wars, Chrysler products(I.E Dodge 330 post sedan lightweight with aluminum and acid dipped body) with the Torqueflite 727 3 spd automatic were faster than ones with the A-833 4 spd-stock for stock.(Super Stocks were limited production factory cars with either 413 or 426 Max Wedges)


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Not always true! In the 1960's Super Stock wars, Chrysler products(I.E Dodge 330 post sedan lightweight with aluminum and acid dipped body) with the Torqueflite 727 3 spd automatic were faster than ones with the A-833 4 spd-stock for stock.(Super Stocks were limited production factory cars with either 413 or 426 Max Wedges)


Well of course! Everyone knows that!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey, it was 10-15 years before I was born,but I have always loved cars and racing from that time.It also doesn't hurt to have a photographic memory either!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If bracket racing is your thing, then automatic is the way to go. Otherwise, a manual transmission is more flexible, gets better mileage, is simpler to build, maintain and replace.


----------



## rockfan05 (Mar 24, 2003)

just read the post i deffinately would take a stick over an auto anyday way funner to drive and of course there are things you can do in a stick you cant do in a auto. but hey autos arent shit there are some pretty quick ones


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well I am trying to make my car a very fast auto...I am getting there...

Just time for me to build my tranny up...
I am also going to the track on wed. for test and tune...I hiope I will be in the 15's with my 7500 redline now..

I will stick weith my auto as well plus I like the underdog


----------



## rockfan05 (Mar 24, 2003)

selrider like i said there are some quick autos what do you drive


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

*peeks out, looks around...* heh, not a soccer mom, no football, no street track racin... lol. i can drive manual or auto... just got a 93 sentra xe (auto)... i didn't buy it, the moms did, lol. got rid of our 87 desert runner (man) and got the cheapest thing she could find. since i'm not into speed but just getting around or road trips, it'll do for now. needs a new stereo, factory speakers just can't handle what i listen to or the volume that like, lol. it's white, which ain't a prollem tho i could def handle midnite blue wit a lil fire detail or smt. so anyways, lol, it's all in what u like n wanna drive. for power n speed, i say manual all the way baby! lol


----------



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

i have 97' SE-R, and it has an auto. lets just say as soon as i get the money i am buying another SE-R (MANUAL TRANNY) my car 
has so much potential, if it didnt have a auto, and i get shity 
gas mileage.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Hey Ser_Guy, I know how you feel. For now, what I have will work. But asap I want something with a stick  I mentioned the same thing to the moms n she just rolled her eyes n thinks I'm nutzo. Heh, oh well, she'll get over it n one of these days I'll have something I can play with


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

If I drove in a lot of traffic, or where there are a lot of hills, I would opt for an auto. Cinci has light traffic, and the hills aren't that bad, so I have a stick. I have met many of gearheads with autos with Hurst Quarter Sticks installed. That seems to be the best of both worlds there.


----------



## cdiffin88 (Dec 29, 2005)

I hate automatics! They are always changing gears when you don't want them to. After you drive a manual long enough, you forget that your shifting anyway, its like riding a bike. Manuals give you better gas mileage, performance, plus you decide when you need a lower gear for passing, not a computer.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

I've always driven a stick and will continue to do so.I'd rather spend $300-$500 replacing a clutch(if necesssary) than $800-$1000 replacing/overhauling an auto slushbox! Plus, anyone can drive an auto,but if you can drive stick,you can drive ANYTHING!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

nitestridar said:


> well I am trying to make my car a very fast auto...I am getting there...
> 
> Just time for me to build my tranny up...
> I am also going to the track on wed. for test and tune...I hiope I will be in the 15's with my 7500 redline now..
> ...


how do you have an auto? spec v=not available in auto, someone is a liar

and on that note, manual transmissions make driving a joy rather than a chore, the only time i dont like it is when all the dumbasses in automatics inch up in traffic so you think your going just to find out they are going 3 inches forward and you have to keep clutching. The only auto i ever drove i kinda liked was this toyota land cruiser because it had massive torque and even idled at 15 mph and was just so incredibly rhino, but i think its already been mentioned for trucks there isnt much point to a manual. I'll drive manual sports cars as long as they are manufactured and i have a functioning left leg to clutch with.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Rain-X said:


> Guilty as charged.... But I don't TALK about wanting to learn stick, I've bugged my friend to the point where he's taken me out driving in his VW Jetta. I'm getting quite good, or so I'd like to think.


I don't know where this thread came from, but for the record, I've been driving a manual for over a year now.


----------

